# From the Lighthouse @ Port Isabela



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Took a week's vacation to SPI a couple of weeks ago. My camera broke down the third morning so I only got in a couple of days of images... real bummer!  

It's up north being repaired with no guarantee of when it'll be fixed.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your camera.

I love SPI, but no beach this year. Maybe next year.

Vey interesting perspective shots of the lighthouse!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Cool pictures. I like lighthouses..


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Looks like they have painted the upper structure since this one was taken sometime in the early 70's.

I do believe when I copied this picture off of a slide I had it in the scanner backwards. The angle of the stairs is backwards. And so are the words on the sign. OOP's.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Nice shots of the lighthouse..They are pretty darn photogenic. Great use of angles and perspective. I'll bet that you could have filled up a chip /card if the camera didn't break.

I don't what I'd do if I was "camera-less" for any time at all. I've taken to carrying one in the vehicle 100% of the time, now. Rich


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Thanks Charles and Arlon.



Too Tall said:


> Looks like they have painted the upper structure since this one was taken sometime in the early 70's.
> 
> I do believe when I copied this picture off of a slide I had it in the scanner backwards. The angle of the stairs is backwards. And so are the words on the sign. OOP's.


Everything has changed down there. The whole area has really grown up and out. Here's a shot from the observation deck looking back toward SPI.

I also flipped your lighthouse image around to the correct orientation. The trees have grown a lot since that image was taken.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Cool station wagon. Anybody remember those. Nice shots as usual Ray. The sepia is real nice.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the fix Ray. Your right it has changed down there. The causeway in your photo was even built at the time of my photo. Had to use the old one. I was fortunate in that I got to spend alot of my youth down there.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*So...*

What happened to the 20D?


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks for the pics! That stationwagon looks like a 65 Vista Cruiser... anybody else remember those? The little skylights on the roof!

Tom - DBG


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

RustyBrown said:


> What happened to the 20D?


Was taking early morning time exposures. Camera stuck in the 10 second time delay mode. No other functions or menus worked except for the power on and off switch. Had to send it in for repair. Bought a used backup 20d body and still testing it out.


----------

